# Chinese knock off Schwinn aluminum straight bar frames



## Jay81 (Aug 7, 2019)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=283572224938


----------



## unregistered (Aug 7, 2019)

Huh, far out! Would how quality they are, how much they weigh? Are geometries similar?


----------



## stoney (Aug 7, 2019)

Is it me or does that look small. Something looks out of wack to me. Does not look like 26" to me.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2019)

Might be worth it's weight in scrap. The left drop out is off by half a mile and shows in the other picture too.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 8, 2019)

china is sad


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 8, 2019)

I use Dawn on all my china.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 8, 2019)

Wonder what’s with all the holes in the dropouts? Just looks cheap.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 8, 2019)

Even if it weighs nothing, you’re still ending up with an =>39 lb bike assuming it’s built up un-equipped. In reality I’d optimistically guess you’d save 3-4 lbs. I’d just cut back on the cheeseburgers personally 

Cool concept, but I don’t see the point unless I specifically wanted to build a bike with all new parts. There’s a decent market for new “beach cruiser” bikes, so I don’t doubt these buyers are out there.

Don’t forget aluminum has a less forgiving ride quality, and typically assumed to last about 10 years on road frames.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 8, 2019)

A polished titanium frame would excite me.


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 8, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/T6061-Alum...224938?hash=item420638c3aa:g:Qj4AAOSwqSRdSarP



Thanks for the post @Jay81 , it's good to see what's out there. 

I agree with @stoney about small geometry, it looks awfully short from headtube to seatpost.


----------



## stoney (Aug 8, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> Thanks for the post @Jay81 , it's good to see what's out there.
> 
> I agree with @stoney about small geometry, it looks awfully short from headtube to seatpost.




To me it looks short in all directions. I know my eyes are getting bad but to me it almost looks like a 20" frame.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 8, 2019)

Just wait Guys... Walmart will probably have the complete bike in a couple of years... God Bless---Cowboy


----------



## 1motime (Aug 7, 2020)

Anybody out there actually buy one of these?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Link is dead. Looks like Ebay pulled the auction or maybe a scam ???


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 8, 2020)

Klunker material ....


----------



## 1motime (Aug 9, 2020)

No scam.  I know someone who bought one.  He likes it  and thinks it is same dimensions as real vintage frame.  China made and the listing went dead probably sold out.
Seeing photos makes me want one more.  Looks to have potential!  For a Klunker was my plan!


----------



## bloo (Aug 9, 2020)

What did they cost?


----------

